# Central/North AL Fall GTG Saturday, November 13



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*BigAl's Sixth Annual Big Birthday Bash! It will be the big 5-0 for me.


I would like to invite everyone over to listen to some cool audio systems, and hang out and cut up with your friends. We will probably also have a pre-meet and tuning session the night before.

The place: My house in Hayden, AL (about 25 miles north of Birmingham)
The date: Saturday, November 13
The time: 9AM to 9PM

Optional things to bring:
*

*
your favorite demo music

a folding chair

a camera

Tools and tuning equipment

a friend

a canopy
*


*I hope to see you there!*


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1. Alan (BigAl205)- '18 Chevy Silverado Z-71


----------



## mpm17 (Jun 2, 2019)

2. Marshall (mpm17) - 2012 MINI Cooper or maybe the 2008 Jeep Liberty.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I just remembered, it will be my 50th birthday


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

4 months away


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Wow, I've been so busy, I forgot to update this. Less than 3 weeks away


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Less than a week away


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

We had a great turnout


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)




----------

